
We had to pivot and it sucks - schnetzlerjoe
We had to pivot our product at ductllc.com after receiving constant feedback from advisors and our users that we should focus on what was working and get rid of the other features that was more non-sense.<p>It kind of sucks after putting all that development effort into the other features but I am starting to warm up to the idea.<p>Wondering if anyone else had to go through the same?
======
coderintherye
Well, that's sort of the name of the game with startups.

It also speaks to though that perhaps getting new feature in front of your
users sooner should be a goal. For instance, you can quickly make mockups with
something like InvisionApp.com and then throw those in front of some users for
feedback. If it's not working you can shelf it. That way you don't spend
development efforts on features that your users don't find useful.

------
uberman
Just a heads up that your submissions read like ads for your companies (Duct
and Pital). They might better be placed in/part of the "show" feature of HN.

~~~
schnetzlerjoe
This wasn't for that purpose. But the other ones were so thank you very much!
Thats helpful. Did not know that was a thing.

